# Motive Power Extractor Vs. Power Bleeder



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

I am looking on ECS Tuning and I am getting ready to order my brakes. I can't figure out how the Motive Power Extractor would work on bleeding brakes. I am new to bleeding brakes and the concept is confusing. From what I understand, the entire point of the Power Bleeder is only one human being is needed to bleed your brakes. The purpose of the Power Bleeder is to apply pressure on the brakes, instead of the master cylinder, so the fluid comes out. 
My common sense says this is correct, since for the bleeding brake procedure you normally need 2 people, which one presses the brake petal to pressurize the brake lines, which in turn bleeds fluid as a exit has been opened from the brake system and thus the brake fluid exits.
Whatever, if some of you could explain how the Power Extractor works I would love to hear it, since I don't want to buy something I don't understand.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Motive Power Extractor Vs. Power Bleeder (Fluxburn64)*

basically it attachs to the the reservour of the master cylinder...and fill it w/ air pressure to push the fluid out of the system when the bleeder is opened....obviously this would be good until you ran the reservour low/dry and started blowing air into the system...whcih is exactly what you dont want. so with that in mind the way the power bleeder works, is that for the given amount of fluid it pushes out, a siphon in the tank refills the reservour with more fluid to counteract this...the whole time air pressure on the top of the fluid in the reservour pushing it down. i hope that made sense.
long story short bleeders like the motiv power bleeder are superior to vacuum type systems that you'd hook up to the bleeder valves. the reason being you will see 'false air' in a vacuum type bleeding system if there are any air leaks whereas w/ a pressure system you wont. once you use a pressure system you will never bleed the brakes any other way. at least i wont.


----------



## Wicked1.8T (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Motive Power Extractor Vs. Power Bleeder (Banditt007)*

I'm a fan of some plastic tubing and a 2 liter soda bottle







0.28$ ftw


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Motive Power Extractor Vs. Power Bleeder (Wicked1.8T)*

Only crappy problem is I wanted the Power Extractor for oil changes. Looks like I would have to buy both to have the best of both worlds, lol. Motive is smart, because you could easily make a system that did both, pressure and extracting by simply having two different routings of the tubing. 
I think I'm going to buy some silly bug pressure unit and make my own pressure bleeder. I can't justify buying both products, or maybe I will eventually give in, because I really would prefer a professional product, since home-brew stuff sucks - Personal opinion.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Motive Power Extractor Vs. Power Bleeder (Fluxburn64)*

The extractor type bleeders go on the bleeder valves. You open the reservoir and then the vacuum from the device sucks the fluid through the brake lines. 
If you di decide to make a power bleeder try to incorporate a swivel fitting on the cap that you use. The old motive units didnt do this and are a real PITA because of it. Of course they figured out that they can charge $15 more for the swivel fitting now, but its still worth it to me when most places here charge $150 for a brake flush.


----------

